# MS Communicator - How to Hide Idle time



## patkim (Mar 30, 2012)

Is anyone using/familar with Microsoft Communicator 2005 (Instant Messenger tool)
After predefined interval of inactivity, the status changes to 'Away'  however along with it also shows the last active time since when the status is idle.
like Status Away - Idle Since 3:00 PM
Is there any way to hide this idle time? Let my status be Away say after 5 mins of inactivity but want to hide the Idle since time. 
I could not find any such option in settings though.


----------



## coolpcguy (Mar 30, 2012)

There isn't an option to do that.


----------

